# March 2013 Member of the Month - Member's Choice



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*MAR 2013*​
For March we thought a return of the members choice nominations would be a plan of worth.
*
This is a one member one nomination deal,
so save any second nominations for another month, we will be doing members choice threads quarterly.* 

Your nominations must be someone that does not already have the award. 
You can include Staff if you should want, despite the jazzy coloured names and responsibility, they are still members same as everyone else.

Here is the list of previous recipients:
Jezlad, Viscount Vash, DarkTower, Red Orc, djinn24, Commissar Ploss, Vaz, darkreever, squeek, MaidenManiac, Chaosftw, MadCowCrazy, TheKingElessar, LTP, Euphrati, Varakir, Aramoro, Dave T Hobbit, Serpion5, SGMAlice, Zion, Boc

Please don't nominate yourselves, someone always does and lets be honest here, it makes you look a right plank. It also moves you way down the list.
Banned members would also be a waste of your vote.

All we need for *valid* nominations are, the name of the member you think deserves the Award and the reason you think they deserve the Award. 



Post your nominations in this thread.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I hereby nominate Tawa, his posts are often funny but still of great quality.

Beside that he is a very active member of the community and I think he deserves recognition for that dedication.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Mossy Toes for his outstanding dedication and brilliant tactica in the name of the dark gods.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Mossy Toes for the reason above, and just being an all-round rep whore. :wink:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

warsmith7752 said:


> Mossy Toes for his outstanding dedication and brilliant tactica in the name of the dark gods.


yeah baby
also because he always have a good advice for beginners, he's very active, polite and has converted 20 chaos bikers!


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mossy toes gets my vote too. He's posted some incredibly useful CSM articles and is always helpful and constructive when commenting on lists too!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Mossy Toes. He deserves it. That Chaos stuff...k:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Mossy Toes gets my vote - His recent tactica article was really good stuff.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sangus Bane said:


> I hereby nominate Tawa, his posts are often funny but still of great quality.
> 
> Beside that he is a very active member of the community and I think he deserves recognition for that dedication.


Thanks very much Sang, that made my evening :drinks:


I must concur with the others, Mossy would be a deserving recipient of this award. So, to make it all official like, I cast my vote for Mossy Toes k:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I vote zion as he donated like $200 to the fund to keep it running for us all


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I actually am going to nominate BitsandKits. As he always is a level head no matter what and very friendly to new members as well as being very articulate in his posts.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

High_Seraph said:


> I actually am going to nominate BitsandKits. As he always is a level head no matter what and very friendly to new members as well as being very articulate in his posts.


Well thank you seraph:so_happy:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

No problem. So does this mean I can has free stuff?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

High_Seraph said:


> No problem. So does this mean I can has free stuff?


Of course you can has free stuff, i was the runner up to pope francis so i will call in a few papal favours and sort you out


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I vote DivineEdge. He has answered every problem, queery or request i have had, and has been similiarly active all over the rest of the forums. He is helpfull, informative and best of all honest and straight to the point. His tutorials and tactics are are a god sent. I just feel ye deserves the award this month and so am putting in my vote for him.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, I didn't see this thread until today (so the nomination PM arriving kind of blindsided me). I'm really humbled and kind of awed by the 7 posts in a row all voting for me.



neferhet said:


> and has converted 20 chaos bikers!


Slander! You malign my name! I daresay I made _*30*_.


----------



## Bobfranklin101 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Thou shalt not Spam. Vash.*

Original post under spoiler tags.


yo was sup oh the roof unless you are a hobo lololololololol lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo lololololololo


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

wait what was that about hobos?


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Big up to binary.........and tramps.


Hmmm, cunning.


----------

